# Video/music about our "Pale Blue Dot" our responsi



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*I swear this is appropriate for this forum and discussion as it relates to what many are saying.*

Tribute to Carl Sagan, atheist (don't yell at me!) and the Voyager that left earth in 1991.





I am all confused now about atheism/agnosticism. I wasn't raised with any religion. However I do fear Fundamentalist anything.

Curious as to reactions to this. And I always had a great deal of admiration for Carl Sagan.

*I believe everyone here should have their own personal spiritual journey, however it makes one's life more meaningful, what gives comfort. I think it's hardwired in us. But we also need to take responsibility. I don't know if that is completely possible. I do not care to be a fundamentalist myself and call all those with Faith, stupid people. I know many intelligent people who are spiritual. Many on this Board, many in person, many famous people.*

In all sincerity and concern ....

I wish to believe in some "higher power" -- not necessarily an anthropomorphized God, good and evil, etc. But I think perhaps this video expresses how small we are in this universe.

I do NOT blame religion for all the woes in the world. I blame human beings who sit back and take no action.

Peace, Truly,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Forgot to say, Sagan referred to the Earth as "This Pale Blue Dot" and that is what it is. Any astronaut in history has said they have been astounded and humbled at seeing the fragility of the Earth from space. We need to remember this.

We can take action and still have Faith. Whatever Faith sustains us, but we can't assume that things can be taken care of by anyone/thing but us.

And we all try to do our little bit. But I find it an overwhelming task.

I don't think we are capable of eliminating religion. I don't know how that is feasible, and if it is necessary.*


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I thought it was a very beautiful tribute. A little too optimistic for my liking, but moving nevertheless.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> I thought it was a very beautiful tribute. A little too optimistic for my liking, but moving nevertheless.


Yipes, I don't see it as optimistic, but I'm glad you enjoyed it. Carl Sagan I think was always hopeful we would find other life "out there." This is why he sent "Voyager" with information on the Earth.

It is waaaaay out there somewhere (I hope it hasn't crashed or been destroyed ... I don't know if we keep track of it, we couldn't). He wanted to comminicate with other beings. He couldn't believe that the Earth was the only planet in this entire Universe with sentient beings, and hence rejected the concept that God/a God created us -- a special people.

I just found though that Stephen Hawkins has Faith. Go figure. Darwin, the Father of Evolution, is an agnostic, but as noted only because he can neither prove nor disprove the presense or absense of God. It is not something science can prove. He was a scientist.

But I note that all scientiststs are NOT atheists, and they are intelligent. The point in my other argument in the "Relious people are idiots" thread.

I fear though, in reality, that we may destroy the planet, one way or another. War, pollution, some catastrophe. As noted I don't have a great deal of faith in humanity. Perhaps this is why we turn to something higher, some entity that will "take care of things" or allay our suffering in another life.

I don't care if someone believes that. I WANT to believe that sometimes. But that doesn't take away our responsiblity to TRY to make the world better.

Peace,
D


----------



## HughJarce (Oct 24, 2006)

I think the only honest answer anyone can give when asked about the existance of God is "I dont know"


----------

